

FDA approves electrical pulse generator device to treat obesity - Wingman4l7
http://www.fda.gov/NewsEvents/Newsroom/PressAnnouncements/ucm430223.htm

======
GFischer
Interesting, it seems it follows the same ideas as bariatric surgery, but
hopefully less invasive.

Also, the results weren't that dramatic:

"The study found that after 12 months, the experimental group lost 8.5 percent
more of its excess weight than the control group. About half (52.5 percent) of
the patients in the experimental group lost at least 20 percent of their
excess weight, and 38.3 percent of patients in the experimental group lost at
least 25 percent of their excess weight."

Unfortunately, from several high-profile bariatric surgery patients, it looks
like it's not a long-term solution, I guess neither is this one.

I have a BMI of 34.5, and I know that the only long-term fix is a lifestyle
change - I managed to lose 80% of my excess weight by following an extremely
strict diet, but I got all of it back in the following 2 years.

